# لو عايز تعرف محبتك عند حد تعمل ايه



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

*لو عايز تعرف محبتك عند حد تعمل ايه
دا هو سؤالى ياريت حد يجاوبينى علية
انا كا اى شاب بس مشكلتى مبقاش حد فاهمنى وبقت منزعلز ولا بكللم حد ولا حد بيكلمنى
 لو عايز تعرف محبتك عند حد تعمل ايه
واتاكد ازاى انو فى حد بيحبنى
والعكس برضو
لو عاوز اعرف انى الشخص اللى قدمى 
دا بيحبنى اتاكد ازاى
​*


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

> *لو عايز تعرف محبتك عند حد تعمل ايه
> واتاكد ازاى انو فى حد بيحبنى*



امممممم اكيد لما يحترمك ويقدرك ويسال عنك لو غبت ويضليق لو انت زعلان 
ويعنفك بردو لما تكون بتعمل غلط ومصر عليه 
ويستحملك مش لاى شئ الا انه بيحبك فقط مش لمصلحة يعنى.

كدة يعنى النقاط كتيرة ...


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> امممممم اكيد لما يحترمك ويقدرك ويسال عنك لو غبت ويضليق لو انت زعلان
> ويعنفك بردو لما تكون بتعمل غلط ومصر عليه
> ويستحملك مش لاى شئ الا انه بيحبك فقط مش لمصلحة يعنى.
> 
> كدة يعنى النقاط كتيرة ...


طيب  لو انا بحب حد  وعاوزة يحبنى زى ما انا بحبة اتاكد ازاى واعمل اية


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> طيب  لو انا بحب حد  وعاوزة يحبنى زى ما انا بحبة اتاكد ازاى واعمل اية


اسمى معانى المحبة انك تحب ومتنتظرش مقابل 

المهم لو حد زمايلك فى الكلية او فى الشغل
 قدام لهم المحبة بصورها المختلفة واكيد هتجنى ثمار المحبة .
اما لو تقصد محبة بين الولد والبنت 
فانا رايى صعيدى مقفل عايز اقولك لو بتحب اللى قدامك وبتحترمه وتقدره لازم تعرف وتقعد مع نفسك عايز تعرف انه بيحبك ليه ؟
هل للارتباط ولا علشان شباب اليومين دول كلها عايشين فى مود الرومانسية وانت عايز تقلدهم..؟!


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

المحبه بتتحس من خلال التعامل مع الاخرين
احترمهم اسلوب تعاملهم ليك وكلامهم
...... الخ

انما لو تقصد انك بتحب بنت وعاوز تعرف هي كمان بتبادلك نفس الشعور ولا لا
يبقي لو غرضك الارتباط 
اسرع طريق هو المصراحه بدون لف ودوران
ولو كان في قبول منها يبقي تاخد الخطوه اللي بعدها

لو رفضت يبقي تبعد علي طول
وماتقولش هانكون اصدقاء
لان مفيش حب يبتحول لصداقه
صعب جداااااااااا وبيكون اصعب انواع عذاب الحب


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> اسمى معانى المحبة انك تحب ومتنتظرش مقابل
> 
> *المهم لو حد زمايلك فى الكلية او فى الشغل
> قدام لهم المحبة بصورها المختلفة واكيد هتجنى ثمار المحبة .*
> ...


*لا طبعا 
اولا المقصدو بى الكلام اللى متلون احمر من فوق
ثانيا لو على الارتباط 
انا مظنش اى بنت ترضة بحالتى
الاسباب كتيرة اووووووووى
والعكس برضو على رغم حالتى 
مثلا انا بحب بنت وعاوزة تحبينى 
للى الاتباط وجواز للكلام ينفع ولا مينفعش*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

*ممممممم اعتقد ترابو و نيفين قالو كلام مفيد--- مش عارفا ازود عليه--*


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> المحبه بتتحس من خلال التعامل مع الاخرين
> احترمهم اسلوب تعاملهم ليك وكلامهم
> ...... الخ
> *تمام يا فندم مظبوط كلامك*​ انما لو تقصد انك بتحب بنت وعاوز تعرف هي كمان بتبادلك نفس الشعور ولا لا
> ...


*تمام كلام مظبوط وفهمتو اوووووووووووى
معلش انا اخر سؤال ومحيرنى برضو اعتبرى بنت مثلا بتحب بنت تانة زى حب الاخوات او الاصدقاء وعاوزة تتاكد من حب صدقتها تتاكد ازاى وانا اسف لو كلامى ضايقكم
*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

* اكيد تتئكد لو  بتسئل عنها-- بتحس بيها يتزعل لزعلها و تفرح لفرحها-- و لو فى موقف صغب عدى عليهم هتلاقيها معاها مش سيباها--  هتى لو همومها طول جبال  تشدد صحبتها و تقويها و تنصحها-- كدا يعنى*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *تمام كلام مظبوط وفهمتو اوووووووووووى
> معلش انا اخر سؤال ومحيرنى برضو اعتبرى بنت مثلا بتحب بنت تانة زى حب الاخوات او الاصدقاء وعاوزة تتاكد من حب صدقتها تتاكد ازاى وانا اسف لو كلامى ضايقكم
> *​



الصداقه الحقيقه
انك لما تحس بان صديقك تعبان او واقع في مشلكه
بتقف جانبه وتساعده علي حلها
ولو حزين بتعمل المستحيل عشان تخرجه من المود 
بتفرح علي فرحه وتحن علي حزنه
وهنا بتتاكد انه دا حب صديق صادق
لان الحب مش مجلاد كلام دا افعال 
بتوضح اذا فلان او علان بيحبك فعلا او لا


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> * اكيد تتئكد لو  بتسئل عنها-- بتحس بيها يتزعل لزعلها و تفرح لفرحها-- و لو فى موقف صغب عدى عليهم هتلاقيها معاها مش سيباها--  هتى لو همومها طول جبال  تشدد صحبتها و تقويها و تنصحها-- كدا يعنى*


*ماشى تمام كدا بس البنت دى مثلا عاوزة صحبتها تتاكد انها بتحبها *
*زى ما هى بتحبها برضو تعمل اية*
*وزى مثلا اناا مثلاة عاوزة صحبتى تحبينى زى فولانة بتحبها اعمل اية *
*دى رد البنت تعمل اية عشات صحبتها تحبها زى فولانة*
​


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *لا طبعا
> اولا المقصدو بى الكلام اللى متلون احمر من فوق
> ثانيا لو على الارتباط
> انا مظنش اى بنت ترضة بحالتى
> ...


ياريت توضح اكتر لو مش يضايق حضرتك تيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (21 يونيو 2012)

*اعتقد يا سمير الى هيفكر يعمل إيه علشان فلان يحبه -- يبقا مش هيعرف يحب فلان اصلن!!! لإن الحب ده مش بيتطلب-- يعنى انا بعمل كدا علشان انا بحب مش علشان عايزا احبب فلان او فلانه فيا!! ده يبقا اكيد هيمسل او مش هيبقا على طبيعته---*
* الحب شىء  بيبان و بيتحس-- لو الى قدامى مش حاسس و مش شايف حبى ليه-- يبقا هو نفسه قلبه مش عارف يعنى إيه محبه و حب--*


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> الصداقه الحقيقه
> انك لما تحس بان صديقك تعبان او واقع في مشلكه
> بتقف جانبه وتساعده علي حلها
> ولو حزين بتعمل المستحيل عشان تخرجه من المود
> ...


*تمام اوووووووووووى
يا فندم بس انا دلوقتى واحدة صحبتى قلتلى 
انا عايزة اتاكد من صحبتى انها بتعزينى بتحبينى زى ما بحبها 
لانى شايفها انها بتحب صحبتها 
ف انا اازاى اتاكد انها بتعزينى وبتحبنى زى اما انا بعزها وبحبها 
دا كلامى واحدة صحبتى*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (21 يونيو 2012)

الناس بتحب الذى يعطى اكثر وتكره الذى يطلب اعطى كثيرا يحبك الناس كثيرا


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> ياريت توضح اكتر لو مش يضايق حضرتك تيب


يعنى مثلا ازاى بنت تقبل 
واحد
طيب وحنين 
وحاسس جدا نتجة الاحداث اللى حصلتلو 
مبقاش حمل مسؤلية
وتريقة وسخرية 
عليا دى اسباب بسيطة اوووووووووووووووى
فصعب اوووى واحد زى تقبلو بنت


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

كلام قريته عجبنى عن المحبة

*



إن  الحب هو مجهود إرادي، ولن نتمكن من محبة الآخرين حقا إن لم تكن لدينا  الرغبة لأن ندفع ثمن لهذه المحبة، فكر معي في هذا الأمر... هل تعتقد أن  المحبة هي فقط كلام أم تحتاج لدعم هذا الكلام بتضحية وعطاء من الطرف الآخر

أنقر للتوسيع...

*


----------



## +Nevena+ (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *تمام اوووووووووووى
> يا فندم بس انا دلوقتى واحدة صحبتى قلتلى
> انا عايزة اتاكد من صحبتى انها بتعزينى بتحبينى زى ما بحبها
> لانى شايفها انها بتحب صحبتها
> ...



سوري يعني في سؤالي هو رخم انا عارفه
بس مش هاينفع احشره جوايا :fun_lol:
هي هاتسفيد ايه لو عرفت او لا ؟
حبها لصديقتها هيقل ؟
هتغير معاملتها معاها عشان مش بتحب بمقدار حبها ليها ؟
ايه هدفها من حبها لصديقها دي ؟

قول لزميلتك المحبه مش محتاجه اثبات وتأكد 
دا احساس نابع من الداخل
لانها بتكون واضحه زي الشمس
ولو هي مش حاسه ان زميلتها دي بتحبها
وهي مش عاوزه كدا يبقي تبعد عنها

لان المحبه المشروطه مش بتفيد بالعكس
دي هاتخسر كل شئ


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> يعنى مثلا ازاى بنت تقبل
> واحد
> طيب وحنين
> وحاسس جدا نتجة الاحداث اللى حصلتلو
> ...



بتعرف ان الانسان الحساس وذو المشاعر مرهفة هو انسان يعرف قيمة مشاعر الاخرين ... 

+ ازاى مش عندك تستحمل مسئولية ؟
يبقى اصبر شوية على مشوار الحب اللى يكلله ارتباط مقدس

+ مفيش مانع تبقى طيب ولكن اوزن الكفة زى ما بيقولوا
اه طيب لكن جاد فى المواقف اللى تستدعى كدة
مش معنى انك تحب حد انك تخليه يجرحك اعتدل اعتدل اعتدل
وصلى ربنا يرشدك ويوجه مشاعرك ويقدسها


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> سوري يعني في سؤالي هو رخم انا عارفه
> بس مش هاينفع احشره جوايا :fun_lol:
> هي هاتسفيد ايه لو عرفت او لا ؟
> حبها لصديقتها هيقل ؟
> ...


*تمام فهمتك يا ست الك تمام اووووووووووووووووووى*​


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> بتعرف ان الانسان الحساس وذو المشاعر مرهفة هو انسان يعرف قيمة مشاعر الاخرين ...
> 
> + ازاى مش عندك تستحمل مسئولية ؟
> يبقى اصبر شوية على مشوار الحب اللى يكلله ارتباط مقدس
> ...


معاك حق بس حط فى اعتبارك انسان اتربة على الاهانة 
اتربى على القاسيى مبقاش حد يفهمنى 
اتربى بسبب اهلو اترب على الخطية
اتربى على ان اخوة الصغير يستر علية ويتربو ويهينو
.......اقولك اية تانى


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

يا جماعة الموضوع دلوقتى 
هيدور حاولة النقطة اللى فى المشاركة رقم
21 عشرين
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3217098&postcount=21


----------



## ABOTARBO (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> معاك حق بس حط فى اعتبارك انسان اتربة على الاهانة
> اتربى على القاسيى مبقاش حد يفهمنى
> اتربى بسبب اهلو اترب على الخطية
> اتربى على ان اخوة الصغير يستر علية ويتربو ويهينو
> .......اقولك اية تانى



معلش انا اسف 
مقصدشى اضايق حضرتك
سورى مرة تانية


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

ABOTARBO قال:


> معلش انا اسف
> مقصدشى اضايق حضرتك
> سورى مرة تانية


لا ولايهمك بس نفسى حد يناقشنى فى الكلام اللى قولتة دا عشان استفيد


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير انا قريت الموضوع كله بس مش فاهمة انت عايز ايه بالظبط و تقصد ايه بالمشاركة رقم 21 يمكن لو فهمت اقدر اتفاهم معاك


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *تمام اوووووووووووى*
> *يا فندم بس انا دلوقتى واحدة صحبتى قلتلى *
> *انا عايزة اتاكد من صحبتى انها بتعزينى بتحبينى زى ما بحبها *
> *لانى شايفها انها بتحب صحبتها *
> ...


*الكلام دة متوجه ليك أنت*
*مش لصاحبتها ...*


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> سمير انا قريت الموضوع كله بس مش فاهمة انت عايز ايه بالظبط و تقصد ايه بالمشاركة رقم 21 يمكن لو فهمت اقدر اتفاهم معاك


 *
معاك حق بس حط فى اعتبارك انسان اتربة على الاهانة 
اتربى على القاسيى مبقاش حد يفهمنى 
اتربى بسبب اهلو اترب على الخطية
اتربى على ان اخوة الصغير يستر علية ويتربو ويهينو
.......اقولك اية تانى**بالاضافة احب اقولك واحد طيب وحنين جدا وحساس جدا ومريض ديما كل يوم بيتعب اتربى على الخطية بسبب اهلو والعيشة اللى عاشة يبقى ازاى واحدة تحب واحد زى خصوص انى قررت انى اعيش كدا *
*وانتى عارفة دماغ اى واحد سنة كبيرو وحكمو على الصغير *
*اتمنى المناقشة وعدم السخرية منى كونى انا ضعيف الشخصية *
*ومستنى ردك*
​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> *
> معاك حق بس حط فى اعتبارك انسان اتربة على الاهانة
> اتربى على القاسيى مبقاش حد يفهمنى
> اتربى بسبب اهلو اترب على الخطية
> ...



طيب واحدة واحدة ولا فيه سخرية ولا غيره .. التربية و النشأة مهمة و ليها تأثير كبير .. بس انت مبدئيا اعترفت باللى انت فيه و دى كخطوة اولى حلوة جدا انك تبقى عارف .. المصيبة كانت تبقى لو مش عارف لكن انت عارف فانت تقدر تغير من نفسك .. الخطية تقدر تتوب و تعيش جوا حضن الكنيسة الموضوع مش هيحصل فى يوم و ليلة ولا بالسهل بس بالراحة تقدر تعود نفسك و تروح لكاهن تحكيله و تعترف و هو يساعدك .. ضعف الشخصية ممكن تغيره بانك تاخد القرار و اللى مأثر عليك اكتر انك بتغلط فدة محسسك بالضعف اكتر لكن تخيل لو انت قررت متغلطش مش هتحس بالذنب ولا هيبقى فيه حاجة اخوك الصغير يهينك عليها او يضربك او يستر عليك ولا غيره هتبقى حر نفسك .. 
ازاى بنت تحبك و انت كدة ؟ دة مش سؤال يتسأل .. يمكن هى تشوف فيك اللى انت مش قادر تشوفه .. تشوف طيبتك و حنيتك و تكون هى محتاجة للطيبة و الحنية دى .. فتتغاضى عن الحاجات الباقية او تساعدك انك تغير الحاجات اللى مش كويسة فيك ..
الحب مش بيجى بالبنت دى تحبنى على ايه .. لا خالص صدقنى الموضوع اكبر بكتير من المنطق و العقل و التفكير .. لكن حتى اما البنت تحبك فانت محتاج تغير من شخصيتك شوية ( محدش طلب منك تبقى قوى بس على الاقل معتدل و متزن ) عشان تقدر تتحمل المسئولية و تطلبها من اهلها و تبقى اب لاولادها .. مفيش حاجة مبتتغيرش و مفيش واحد كله اسود او وحش .. ربنا سايبلك نقطة نور جواك تقدر تنور بيها العالم كله بس انتا نضف حواليها و شوف اد ايه هتبقى جميل
بابا يسوع يساعدك و يحميك  و سورى على الاطالة


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *الكلام دة متوجه ليك أنت*
> *مش لصاحبتها ...*


بتخصار 
اولا مش ليا دى لى واحدة اعرفها 
وتم الاجابة على سؤالها من خلال اختنا نفين واشكرها
اووووووووووووووى


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> *طيب واحدة واحدة ولا فيه سخرية ولا غيره .. التربية و النشأة مهمة و ليها تأثير كبير .. بس انت مبدئيا اعترفت باللى انت فيه و دى كخطوة اولى حلوة جدا انك تبقى عارف .*.
> *كل دا حلو اووووووووووووووى جميل جدا*
> المصيبة كانت تبقى لو مش عارف لكن انت عارف فانت تقدر تغير من نفسك .. الخطية تقدر تتوب و تعيش جوا حضن الكنيسة الموضوع مش هيحصل فى يوم و ليلة ولا بالسهل بس بالراحة تقدر تعود نفسك و تروح لكاهن تحكيله و تعترف و هو يساعدك .. ضعف الشخصية ممكن تغيره بانك تاخد القرار و اللى مأثر عليك اكتر انك بتغلط فدة محسسك بالضعف اكتر لكن تخيل لو انت قررت متغلطش مش هتحس بالذنب ولا هيبقى فيه حاجة اخوك الصغير يهينك عليها او يضربك او يستر عليك ولا غيره هتبقى حر نفسك ..
> *بالعكس دا بيحصل عكسو يعنى لم الواحد يكون معا احصابو ويجى اخويا الصغير يقولى روح روح البيت شكلها سعتها الكمة مش لذيذة
> ...


*كلامك جميل وريحينى اوووووووووى صدقينى 
لا مش اطالة خدى راحتك عادى 
بس ازاى انا انا اساس عارف بسبب الحاجات اللى بيتحصلى دى مقدرش ابقى قد المسؤلية مثلا مقدرش اربى الاطفال لو اتجوزت 
وخوفى كمان اللى حصل معايا يحصل مع اولادى طبعا لو اتجاوزت 
وحجات تانية كتيرة مينفعفش تتقال كدا على العامة
ومنتظر ردك
*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

معلش هو اصغر منك بأد ايه ؟؟ و ليه تسمحله يكلمك كدة ؟ و لو قالك كدة رد ببساطة لا مش مروح عايز تمشى انت امشى 
هو احسن منك فى ايه عشان تخاف منه ؟ اقوى منك جسما ؟ بيعرف يضرب و انت جسمك صغير ؟ كلمه بالعقل .. اكيد فيك حاجة اقوى منه انت بس مش عارف تستغلها .. بغض النظر هو الكبير ولا الصغير لازم يعرف انه له حدوده و انه ميمشيش كلمته عليك .. الموضوع مش هيجى مرة واحدة بس مرة على مرة هتعرفه انك مش المفروض تسمع كلامه 
البنات بقا و حب الامتلاك .. فيه بنات بتحب كدة .. اما البنت بتبقى محرومة اوى من الحب و الاهتمام بتشوف اهتمامك و حبك و غيرتك مش امتلاك عشق .. الفكرة فى انك تختار البنت المناسبة و لو هى حبتك هتقولك حب امتلاك بس جواها هيبقى مبسوط بكدة لانها هتحبك عشان الامتلاك دة .. و لو واحدة معجبهاش هيجى غيرها يعجبها .. مفيش اكتر من البنات يا سمير صدقنى و كل واحدة و احتياجها مختلف عن التانية 
فكرة تربية الاولاد و تربيهم ازاى و خايف يطلعو زيك بالعكس .. متسمعش كلام فاقد الشئ لا يعطيه لا خالص .. اكتر ابهات حنينيين اللى اتحرمو من حنان الاب و هما صغيرين فبيعوضوه فى ولادهم .. فمتقلقش من الموضوع دة دلوقتى لسة بدرى عليه امشى الحياة خطوة خطوة متحطش كل حاجة قدامك عشان اعصابك متتعبش و تتضايق اكتر ..


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> معلش هو اصغر منك بأد ايه ؟؟ و ليه تسمحله يكلمك كدة ؟ و لو قالك كدة رد ببساطة لا مش مروح عايز تمشى انت امشى
> 
> هو احسن منك فى ايه عشان تخاف منه ؟ اقوى منك جسما ؟ بيعرف يضرب و انت جسمك صغير ؟ كلمه بالعقل .. اكيد فيك حاجة اقوى منه انت بس مش عارف تستغلها .. بغض النظر هو الكبير ولا الصغير لازم يعرف انه له حدوده و انه ميمشيش كلمته عليك .. الموضوع مش هيجى مرة واحدة بس مرة على مرة هتعرفه انك مش المفروض تسمع كلامه
> *صدقينى دا انا لو عملت كدا خدى عندك الاب يضربنى وعن تجربة مسكنا فى بعض وضربنا فى بعض انا وهو وجى ابويا وضربنى يقولى اخوك الصغير مهما كان
> ...


*صدقينى انا تعبت نفسيى تعبت من كل حاجة وحاولت كتيررررررررررررررررر جدا انتحر  لحد ما قربت انقرض 
واختفى من قدام اى شخص 
بدليل  رغم سنى 22 سنة على الرغم جسمى زى ما بسمع من كلام التريقة واالسخرية عليا
يقوليلى انت جسمك زى جسم العيال الصغيرة
ولا اقولك كمان عرفت حاجة عليا تعبت اووووووووى
ومعقدنى فى عيشتى 
انا كل ما اجيب نظارة عشان طبعا نظرى ضعيف 
فمش عارف لية النظارة بلاقيها مش معتدول ورحت قول للرجل اكتر من مرة بتاع النظارة يعتدل ومفيش فايدة 
ومش فى النظارة فقط دا فى ملابسى نفسى المشكلة 
الرجل قالى انتا ربنا خلق وشك مش معدول من يومين الكلام دا خلقنى اتعقد اكتر من عيشتى 
ويعلم المسيح انا مش شوية دموعى نازلة على عيونى ومخبى الموضوع على اسرتى
لانى مخنوق منها واوعى امشى من البيت بقولك مالقيش معاكى 
ضريقة سهلة للالانحار اريح دماغى لانى بجد كفرت فى عيشتى
بقالى 22 سنة مبعرفش اعتد على نفسى 
فى حاجات كتيرة اووووووووووى
ومش ضمان هل فعلان بعد الجواز الحياة هتتغير وتبقى احسن من الاول ولا لالالا ومستنكى*
*وانا اسف على الاطالة*​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (21 يونيو 2012)

مبدئيا انا مقولتش تضربه انا قولت تقوله امشى مش هروح .. متدخلش معاه فى ضرب ولا توصل الموضوع لباباك بس حتى لو وصل متحطش نفسك فى وضع الغلطان عشان متخليش باباك يزعقلك و قوله ان اخويا بالرغم انه الصغير بيزعقلى و قوله ان المفروض اخويا ميعملش كدة و اتكلم بادب و باحترام عشان محدش يمسك عليك غلطة
جسمك صغير ايه المشكلة يعنى ؟ دة نص شعبنا قصير و جسمه صغير مش كارثة ابدا .. و بعدين يعنى ايه وشك مش معدول ... بتاع نظارات المشكلة فيه و بيجيبها فيك عشان ميطلعش هو غلطان و نظاراته بايظة .. ربنا خالقك على صورته و مثاله .. صورة ربنا هتبقى وشها مش معدول ؟؟ ازاى يعنى .. ربنا خالقك فى احلى صورة ممكن تكون فيها لازم تكون واثق فى كدة .. اقولك الاكتر من كدة انا الدكتور اللى بيدرسلى فى كورسات عنده مرض بيخلى الوش ضخم و جسمه مش مظبوط و مشيته مش مظبوطة و عنده ثقة فى نفسه كبيرة و كل الناس بتحترمه جدااااااا فوق ما تتخيل لانه واثق فى نفسه و اتغلب على كل حاجة و بقا اشهر دكتور فى اسكندرية .. انت تقدر تبقى زيه و احسن .. شوف بتشتغل ولالا و دور على شغل و اتقنه كويس اوى خليك اشطر واحد فيه و حب شغلك .. خليك واثق انك انسان كااااااامل ربنا مش خالقك ناقص عن حد .. الجسم القليل مهواش عيب عادى جدا انت لا اول ولا اخر الناس اللى جسمهم صغير .. و على فكرة ضعف الجسم مالهوش علاقة بضعف حاجة تانية عشان دماغك متتعبش نفسك بالتفكير .


----------



## Samir poet (21 يونيو 2012)

sha2awet 2alam قال:


> مبدئيا انا مقولتش تضربه انا قولت تقوله امشى مش هروح .. متدخلش معاه فى ضرب ولا توصل الموضوع لباباك بس حتى لو وصل متحطش نفسك فى وضع الغلطان عشان متخليش باباك يزعقلك و قوله ان اخويا بالرغم انه الصغير بيزعقلى و قوله ان المفروض اخويا ميعملش كدة و اتكلم بادب و باحترام عشان محدش يمسك عليك غلطة
> *ما اهو صدقينى مبعرفش اعبر اللى جويا واللى يخلينى نسمك فى بعض نضرب بعض
> مثلا قولى روح البيت
> واوقلة لا مش هروح البيت
> ...


*صدقينى حتة التفكير بقت مدمن تفكير بسبب حاجات زى كداااا
كتيرة اووووووووووووى ومين يحس ومين يفهم فى مثل بيقول 
الانسان ديما طبيب نفسو  مبقاس حد يفهمنى خالص
تيجى الواحد قاعد فى امان الله وتلاقى واحد يجى يرخم علية 
مكدبش عليك انسان زى حساس جدا فى المشاعر ميستحملش حد يضقينى 
لدرجة بسبب اللى حصلى خلانى زى المجنون بكلام نفسى
كتير اووووووووووووى
صدقينى كتير بنام من غير اكل 
والاكل يبقى اكلة واحدة فى اليوم 
*​


----------



## روزي86 (22 يونيو 2012)

لو عايز تعرف محبتك عند غيرك ده بيكون واضح من خلال الاهتمام والاحترام وهتحس بالحب متبادل بينك وبينه

وان غبت ولو لساعات قليلة هتلاقيه هو اول شخص سال عليك وحس بغيابك وانك مش موجود

الاحساس بأن في شخص مهتم بيك وبيسال عنك وبيحس بيك وقت فرحك ووقت حزنك هو ده الشخص اللي بيحبك من قلبه حب حقيقي 

ووقتها هتلاقي نفسك بتبادله نفس المشاعر والاحاسيس ووقت فرحك او حزنك بتجري عليه ومن قبل ما يسألك هتكون انت فاتح قلبك ليه وبتحكي معاه في ادق تفاصيل حياتك لانك بتثق فيه وفي رأيه ولانه بيخاف عليك هيعطيك النصيحة اللي مش تضرك لكن تنفعك وترشدك

اعتقد كل دي اشياء من وجهة نظري توضح وتبين ليك الشخص اللي بيحبك من الشخص اللي مش فارق معاه ​


----------



## Samir poet (22 يونيو 2012)

روزي86 قال:


> لو عايز تعرف محبتك عند غيرك ده بيكون واضح من خلال الاهتمام والاحترام وهتحس بالحب متبادل بينك وبينه
> 
> وان غبت ولو لساعات قليلة هتلاقيه هو اول شخص سال عليك وحس بغيابك وانك مش موجود
> 
> ...


ميرسى اووووووووووووووووووى
ذوذوى ربنا يباركك معلومات جميلة اووووووووووووى
ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (22 يونيو 2012)

هو بصراحه كل الاعضاء جاوب اجابت افادتني انا كمان
بس بتمني من ربنا يكون معاك ياسمير
ويفرح قلبك علطول ياارب
ويبعد عنك اي زعل وحزن
ربنا يحميك ياغالي
بشفاعه ام النور وكل قديسين
يكونوا معاك

​


----------



## Samir poet (25 يونيو 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> هو بصراحه كل الاعضاء جاوب اجابت افادتني انا كمان
> بس بتمني من ربنا يكون معاك ياسمير
> ويفرح قلبك علطول ياارب
> ويبعد عنك اي زعل وحزن
> ...


*ميرسى اووووووووووى
لكلامك الجميل والمعزي
حقيقى ربنا يباركك ويبارك فى حياتك
ويحافظ عليكى ويبعد عنك كل شر
وجميع مصاف القديسين والشهداء يكونو معاكى
وبشافة اولا واخير ام النور تكون معاكى فى كل خطوة فى خطوات حياتك
*​


----------

